# Tastaturlayout spinnt hilfe!



## BMXpepe (16. Februar 2004)

irgendwie kommt nach einiger zeit (ich hab noch keinen spezifischn rythmus entdeckt!) anstatt des deutschen tastaturlayouts bei mir das amerikanische zum vorschein.
soll heißen Y is Z und umgekehrt usw...
weiß jemand, wie das zu bekämpfen ist?! 
dankeschööön:-(


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Evtl kann dies bedingt durch eine Tastenkombination auftreten.

In Windows XP ist standardmäßig ein Shortcut definiert, welcher das Tastaturlayout umschaltet.

Schau mal in die Systemsteuerung > Tastatur

Ich denke im letzten Register kannst du das konfigurieren.

Tastenkombi. ausschalten, amerikanisches Layout löschen... usw...


----------



## pattevugel (16. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Jaja, das kenne ich auch, wirklich lästig! Ist ne 3er-Tastenkombi, die man gerade bei Photoshop häufig drückt...

Hier die Abhilfe:
Gehe unter Einstellungen --Systemsteuerung-- Regions- und Sprachoptionen , dort in die Kartei: Sprachen, hier auf Details, hier in Kartei: Einstellungen, hier jetzt auf DE umstellen! 

ODER, noch schneller:
rechter Mausklick auf deine Taskleiste unten, dort Symbolleisten-- und Häkchen bei Eingabegebietsschemaleiste, jetzt kannst du ganz einfach jedes Mal in der Taskleiste von EN auf DE wechseln!  Hoffe, ich habe dir hiermit weitergeholfen.. Chiao pattevugel


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von BMXpepe _
> *irgendwie kommt nach einiger zeit (ich hab noch keinen spezifischn rythmus entdeckt!) anstatt des deutschen tastaturlayouts bei mir das amerikanische zum vorschein.
> soll heißen Y is Z und umgekehrt usw...
> weiß jemand, wie das zu bekämpfen ist?!
> dankeschööön:-( *



ist das dann bei allen programmen so, oder nur bei bestimmten?


----------



## pattevugel (16. Februar 2004)

ich denke, es liegt an Windows XP und nicht an irgendeinem Programm....Gruß Pattevugel


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Genau so ist es...

Das ist generell im Windows XP integriert und gilt für jede Anwendung.

In der Regel benötigt man aber kaum das amerikanische (englische) Layout.


----------



## zirag (16. Februar 2004)

[ALT] + [SHIFT]  damit stellt man das US <--> GER 

kommt man schnell aus Versehen drauf , einfach noch mal dieses Tastenkürzel und schon haste wieder GER 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## da_Dj (16. Februar 2004)

Ging mir auch ziemlich oft so und ich hab mich am Anfang des öfteren gefragt, warum mein Shortcut "Z" nichtmehr in PS funktionierte, hab das dann aber auch bei Gebietschemata ausgemacht und seit dem ist Ruh' =)


----------



## BMXpepe (16. Februar 2004)

ich hab das mit dem Y und Z schon allein rausbekommen...
JUHUU..whatever:-( 
danke


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pattevugel _
> *ich denke, es liegt an Windows XP und nicht an irgendeinem Programm....Gruß Pattevugel *



ja kann eh sein, aber ich hatte das mal bei icq=>icq-restart und es hat wieder funktioniert., deswegen meine frage...


----------



## josDesign (17. Februar 2004)

Apropo Windows-Shortcuts!

Kann man in Windows XP per Shortcut einen neuen Ordner erstellen?

Mich ärgert dauernd wenn ich im Explorer arbeite das mit der rechten Maustaste -> ...-> ...


Weis da jemand einen Shortcut?


----------

